# Moving presets back to the default location



## walterono (Apr 13, 2018)

How can I start over with my LR presets? At some stage I elected to store presets with my LR catalog. I now wish to revoke this and store everything in the default location. I have unchecked the 'store presets with catalog' checkbox but many folders remain stored with my catalog in the 'LR settings' folder. Do I copy these over to the default location?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Apr 13, 2018)

These are duplicate folders, so you can simply delete them. The only thing you have to bring over manually is any user presets. Go to Preferences - Presets and click on the button that opens your current presets folder. Then move over your user presets from the corresponding folder(s) in the the catalog folder.


----------



## walterono (Apr 13, 2018)

I'm not so sure about that. For example, the Lightroom/Develop Presets/Lightroom Presets folder in the default location is empty, but the LR Presets folder stored with the catalog contains 51 items. A folder called 'Auto Layout Presets' is stored with the catalog but does is not present in the default location.


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Apr 13, 2018)

walterono said:


> I'm not so sure about that. For example, the Lightroom/Develop Presets/Lightroom Presets folder in the default location is empty, but the LR Presets folder stored with the catalog contains 51 items. A folder called 'Auto Layout Presets' is stored with the catalog but does is not present in the default location.


What 'default' location are you checking? In the latest release of Classic (7.3) the Develop Presets moved:

Windows—C: \ Users \ [your username] \ AppData \ Roaming \ Adobe \ CameraRaw \
Mac—Macintosh HD / Users / [your username] / Library / Application Support / Adobe / CameraRaw /

See the post Victoria made:

Lightroom Classic File Locations | The Lightroom Queen

Also be sure to include this in your backups!


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Apr 13, 2018)

walterono said:


> I'm not so sure about that. For example, the Lightroom/Develop Presets/Lightroom Presets folder in the default location is empty, but the LR Presets folder stored with the catalog contains 51 items. A folder called 'Auto Layout Presets' is stored with the catalog but does is not present in the default location.


Lightroom 7.3 changed the location of the develop presets. That's why you'll see this discrepancy. The ones in your catalog folder are old 7.2 presets and do not have to be copied back. I do have the 'Auto Layout Presets' folder in the default location too, but there are different presets in there on my two computers, so I assume these are custom presets.


----------



## walterono (Apr 13, 2018)

Does that mean files at AppData\Roaming\Adobe\Lightroom can safely be deleted? Also, Develop presets don't seem to be present at the new location; they are stored with my catalog as lrtemplate files.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Apr 13, 2018)

walterono said:


> Does that mean files at AppData\Roaming\Adobe\Lightroom can safely be deleted? Also, Develop presets don't seem to be present at the new location; they are stored with my catalog as lrtemplate files.


No, that's the default location! What can be deleted is the same files (and the default develop presets) in your catalog folder.

As said, the develop presets are moved to another location, shared with Camera Raw. They are also converted from lrtemplate to xmp.


----------



## katiedv (Jun 25, 2018)

Does that mean that we can delete .lrtemplate develop preset files? Or does the .xmp file still use those .lrtemplate files?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jun 25, 2018)

katiedv said:


> Does that mean that we can delete .lrtemplate develop preset files? Or does the .xmp file still use those .lrtemplate files?


No, the .xmp preset does not need them in any way. I would keep them however, just in case you need to go back to a pre-7.3 version of Lightroom for whatever reason. These are just text files, so they don't take up any significant space.


----------

